# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... >  Μίνι Μακάο

## ermis1

Καλημέρα στην ομάδα.Τον τελευταίο καιρό εχω αρχίσει να ενδιαφέρομαι για να αποκτήσω ενα μίνι μακαο.Δεν μπορώ όμως να βρω μια σελίδα με πλήρες πληροφορίες για αυτό το είδος σε ότι αφορά συμπεριφορά,εκπαίδευση,θόρ  υβο κτλ.Αν κάποιο μέλος γνωρίζει είτε απο την εμπειρία του ή από κάποιο σαϊτ ας μου πει.Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Efthimis98

Καλησπέρα Ερμή!!!
Πώς αποφάσισες να αποκτήσεις αυτού του είδους παπαγάλου; 
Έχω ψάξει κάποια πράγματα για αυτούς, τα περισσότερα θετικά και θα σου τα αναλύσω αργότερα. Προς το παρόν, οι μίνι μακάο είναι μία κατηγορία μακάο, που έχουν μικρότερο μέγεθος. Για πιο είδος από όλους αναφέρεσαι;

----------


## ermis1

Γεια σου Ευθύμη, πέρα από τα κοκατίλ μου πάντα σκεφτόμουν να αποκτήσω έναν μεγάλο παπαγάλο, αλλά και λόγω χώρου και υψηλής τιμής όλο το ανέβαλα. από τα λίγα που έχω διαβάσει είναι ένα είδος μεσαίου παπαγάλου με δυνατότητες μεγάλου και άρχισα να το ψάχνω, βλέποντας κάποια βίντεο είδα να με ενδιαφέρει. Αν δεν κάνω λάθος πρέπει να λέγετε Χανς το είδος που ψάχνω δεν είμαι σίγουρος μιας και τώρα άρχισα να το κοιτάω και δεν έχω δει κάπου για τα είδη. Αν ξέρεις που μπορώ να διαβάσω για τα είδη θα ήταν καλά.

----------


## oasis

Στο σαητ αυτο θα βρεις τα παντα για τους παγαλους, πραγματικο ευαγγελιο για τους παπαγαλοφιλους και εγκυροτατο http://animal-world.com/encyclo/birds/macaws/macaws.htm . Μπορεις να διαβασεις για καθε ειδος μακαο. Το χανς μακαω καποια στιγμη πηγε να γινει μοδα αλλα γρηγορα σταματησε. Αν επιμεινεις σε μινι μακαω να προτιμησεις σεβερ μακαω και οχι χανς. Ειναι λιγο πιο ευκολα και πιο ησυχα. Αν θες να μας αναλυσεις λιγο το σκεπτικο σου, πως διαλεξες τον χανς, θα μπορεσω να σε βοηθησω οσο μπορω.

----------


## Efthimis98

Προσωπικά, δε θα προτιμούσα τους Hahn's αλλά τους Severe ή τους Illiger's Macaws. Έχουν πιο βατή προσωπικότητα και χαρακτήρα. Είναι πουλιά που είναι υπέρ-κινητικά. Άκρως παιχνιδιάρικα. Τους αρέσει η παρέα με τον άνθρωπο και η ενασχόλησή του μαζί τους. Έχουν την τάση να δαγκώνουν ό,τι αντικείμενο βρουν, στο πλαίσιο του παιχνιδιού τους, και να το "καταστρέφουν"!!! Άλλωστε το μασούλημα είναι έμφυτο χαρακτηριστικό τους.

----------


## ermis1

Καλησπέρα παιδιά,κατέληξα στους μίνι μακάο γιατί είναι ενα είδος που μπορώ να τον εχω στο διαμέρισμα και εχει τις δυνατότητες ενός μεγάλου παπαγαλου.
Ενας μεγαλύτερος παπαγαλος θα ήταν πρόβλημα και για αυτόν και για εμάς. Για τα είδη τους τώρα ψάχνω και σας ρωτάω, σίγουρα αν αποφασίσω να αποκτήσω 
εναν θα επιλέξω το ποιο ήμερο είδος και ποιο βατό,αν και ποτε δεν ξέρεις τι χαρακτήρα θα εχει το καθε πουλί.Απο το λίγο που εψαξα δεν εχώ βρει καποιον 
διαθέσιμο είναι δύσκολο να βρείς; επίσης ξέρετε εαν δεν θα εχει ταίρι αλλα μόνο εμάς θα εχει μεγαλώνοντας πρόβλημα συμπεριφορας; Απο φασαρία; 
σαν χαρακτήρας διάβασα πως δέν είναι επιθετικά,βεβαία παίζει ρόλο κ που ζεί το πουλι.

----------


## Efthimis98

Όλα τα πουλιά που μεγαλώνουν και ταΐζονται στο χέρι έχουν εύθραυστη προσωπικότητα. Είναι εξαρτημένα από τον άνθρωπο, αφού τον θεωρούν τα κοπάδι τους και πολλές φορές κάτι παραπάνω, δεν γνωρίζουν το είδος τους και πολλές φορές είναι επιθετικά προς αυτά αλλά και τα υπόλοιπα είδη παπαγάλων. Ωστόσο, αν το πουλί από νωρίς κοινωνικοποιηθεί, έρχεται από μωρό ακόμη σε επαφή με πολλούς ανθρώπους, άλλα πουλιά ή ακόμη και διαφορετικά, ασφαλή γι' αυτόν και πάντα περιορισμένα και υπό την επίβλεψή σου, ζώα, ίσως τα περισσότερα από αυτά τα προβλήματα μπορούν να αντιμετωπισθούν. Θα πρέπει από νεαρή ηλικία να τον αφήσεις να γνωρίζει μέρη, ακόμη και έξω από το σπίτι με τη βοήθεια του χάρνες και να τον αφήνεις να κάθεται στα χέρια φίλων και γνωστών σου, αλλά άγνωστων προς αυτόν ανθρώπων. Έτσι θα μάθει να μην είναι καχύποπτος και διστακτικός. Όσον αφορά εσένα, συνήθως όλοι οι παπαγάλοι δένονται πολύ με τους ιδιοκτήτες τους ή τέλος πάντων αυτόν που τους φροντίζει και ασχολείται σε καθημερινή βάση μαζί τους. Οι παπαγάλοι άλλωστε δεν είναι ούτε καναρίνια ούτε παραδείσια. Θέλουν διαρκή ενασχόληση και να είναι σε επαφή με την οικογένεια τους. Να μην μένουν στην απ' έξω. Άλλωστε η ευφυΐα μερικών ειδών μπορεί να φτάσει και αυτή ενός 5χρονου παιδιού, αυτό μην το ξεχνάμε. Το μόνο ίσως πρόβλημα με τους mini macaws γενικότερα, είναι ότι μπορεί ορισμένες φορές να είναι κυρίαρχοι και απαιτητικοί. Αλλά αυτό μπορείς να το αλλάξεις ως ένα βαθμό ακολουθώντας συγκεκριμένα βήματα...
Από φασαρία όλοι οι παπαγάλοι δυστυχώς έχουν αυτό το ελάττωμα, έχουν δυνατή φωνή, ειδικά όταν μιλάμε για μεσαίου και μεγάλου μεγέθους παπαγάλους. 
Οι Illiger's Macaws είναι αρκετά δυσεύρετοι αλλά μπορείς να βρεις πιστεύω αν ψάξεις εντατικά. Οι Hahn's είναι οι πιο συνηθισμένοι και μπορείς να τους βρεις σχετικά εύκολα και μετά οι Noble που και αυτοί είναι συνηθισμένοι, γιατί αναπαράγονται αν όχι ευκολότερα, αποτελεσματικότερα ίσως. Οι Severe είναι από τους μεγαλύτερους mini macaw και από ό,τι ξέρω είναι και λίγο πιο ξεροκέφαλοι. Αν τους μπει κάτι στο μυαλό, συνήθως θέλουν να το πετυχαίνουν. Είναι ιδιαίτερα δραστήριοι και χρειάζονται πολλά πολλά παιχνίδια.

Ο χαρακτήρας εννοείται πως διαμορφώνεται με βάση τις συνθήκες που μεγαλώνει το πουλί και τα ερεθίσματα που δέχεται.

----------


## ermis1

Δεν ήξερα οτι τα μίνι Μακάο έχουν 4 είδη.Το σίγουρο είναι ότι δεν θα αποκτήσει ταίρι. Από αρσενικό σε θηλυκό δεν διάβασα για διαφορές στον χαρακτήρα και στις ικανότητες. Χωρίς να έχω αποφασίσει ακόμα γιατί τώρα άρχισα να το ψάχνω νομίζω πως ο illiger θα με τραβήξει ή ο Noble και εννοήστε πως πρέπει να είναι μωρό. Επίσης βλέπω πως αν μάθει από μικρή ηλικία δεν έχει και πρόβλημα με τις μετακινήσεις, κάτι πολύ καλό γιατί δεν αναγκάζεσαι να τον αφήσεις μόνο του ή σε κάποιον άλλον.

----------

